# Typical Civil Diservice



## Dogma20001 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just went on the civil service site to look up my DOC standings and they have it as Exam Schedule 3/19/2005, List Established 06/06/2005, Then click on the open standings and it says List Establised 08/30/2004. How can they screw so much stuff up? Makes you wonder if the people who designed the test also handle the website too. This is the second time this week they had it screwed up. 2 days ago they had everybodys name on the list twice, made it look like you were down the list twice as far. Typical Civil Service


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Dogma20001";p="67055 said:


> Just went on the civil service site to look up my DOC standings and they have it as Exam Schedule 3/19/2005, List Established 06/06/2005, Then click on the open standings and it says List Establised 08/30/2004. How can they screw so much stuff up?
> 
> 
> > The date the test scores come out and the actual list is established, (in effect), are different. Test scores always come out a couple months before the list is in effect. The June date would be when test scores are established and posted to the website/mailed, the August date would be the time the test is used to choose candidates.


----------



## Dogma20001 (Apr 12, 2005)

The new list was already established and posted. They screwed that one up by double posting everyones name. They then took it down and put the old one in it's place. The list on there now is outdated. The new list was established on June 6 and posted last week.


----------

